# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  Contact Lens Education

## GOS_Queen

http://learning.coopervision.com/HowItWorks/


This doesn't appear to be NCLE or ABO approved but it looks helpful!

----------


## mlm

Interesting.  I'll have to look into this when I get back from Vietnam.

----------

